# K-Edge vs Garmin vs BarFly Out Front Mount



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

I chose the Garmin 800 over the 810 due to features over cost. My Garmin just arrived and is charging. It doesn't come with an out front mount.

I considered K-Edge, Garmin Or BarFly. Others are welcome if you have suggestions?

I've read that the plastic mounts have more shake to them and makes the unit unreadable when going over rough terrain (road bike)? 

K-Edge are aluminum and said to have less shake. They are the most expensive of the three. The original model allows for adjusting the unit forwards and back. K-Edge now has another model which appears not to have that type of adjustability. It was said that the K-Edge can cause plastic to sheer off of the Garmin attachment (metal on plastic contact)? Have you heard the same? If so, I would think that Garmin would make that piece replaceable instead of charging $80.00 to repair. The new K-edge appears to have an insert where the plastic meets the unit. Does the injection mold insert on the new K-Edge solve the sheering problem others have reported?

Not much to say about the Garmin and BarFly out fronts other than to ask if the actually have annoying shakes when the road only gets a little rough or only when one is riding on cobble stones? How would you rate those two? Is the shake overstated?

Anyone have a location to get the new version go the K-Edge at a discount?

Thanks all.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

I have the Garmin out front and haven't noticed any shaking issues. Holds the unit well and is easy to see. Never tried the others so can't give any feedback on those.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have been using a kedge for over a year with zero issues. I like it better because you get the gamin lower than a barfly. I have not seen the actual Garmin mount. The kedge is very nice and works well.


----------



## ClancyO (Mar 20, 2011)

+1 on K Edge. Also running an 800.. Read the same threads about the 'sharpness' of the alum edges on the K-Edge shaving the garmin, tested mine when I unpacked it, didn't feel anything but still ran a small file around the engagement end to dull it up a bit. Garmin still looks pristine.


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

I use K-Edge, and haven't had any issues. Took on/off the Garmin many times over a one-year period, and the Garmin's still intact.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Have a Garmin Edge 500 and Garmin's mount. The mount works flawlessly, moreover, it's a perfect fit as expected as only Garmin has the CAD models of the mold that made the twist fit on the GPS unit itself.


----------



## iTrek (Nov 15, 2011)

I have been using a kedge for about 2 years with zero issues. Slightly more expensive, but highly recommend this mount.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

majbuzz said:


> I have the Garmin out front and haven't noticed any shaking issues. Holds the unit well and is easy to see. Never tried the others so can't give any feedback on those.


I have the same experience. I was planning on buying a K-Edge when I bought my 510...then found out garmin was shipping them with its new out front mount. Been using it for almost a year and it has been troublefree. No shake. No problems reading the unit. But then I don't ride many washboard roads.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I run three barfly's on different bikes, and they are rigid and shake free, like all the others. I use the Garmin 500. No problems, and a nice tight snap-on fit. You can't go wrong with any of the brands, just different costs.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

K-Edge enjoys a zealot like religious following of devotees. I'm not sure what the hoopla is all about. I don't like chain suck as much as the next guy - but just like with out front mounts - there are a few good companies providing the same. I think I'll start the OEM route and spend the $30 for K-Edge if I notice some inherent large flaw. Usually OEM accessories are good.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

+1 for the k-edge. i've done many many training rides and over 30 CX races over the past 2 years and the thing has been bomb proof...not to mention dead sexy.


----------



## timeless (Jun 2, 2007)

I believe the newer version of the k-edge has a plastic insert in it so it will not damage the quarter turn mount.

That being said I myself has the garmin OEM one. 
Among my riding buddies we all have all of them.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

What does the K-Edge do that the OEM does not? I'm not baiting - really - I'm just curious what the gripe with the OEM is. It could be esthetic or operational, both fine, but what is it that makes people spend the additional dough for KE?


----------



## timeless (Jun 2, 2007)

9W9W said:


> What does the K-Edge do that the OEM does not? I'm not baiting - really - I'm just curious what the gripe with the OEM is. It could be esthetic or operational, both fine, but what is it that makes people spend the additional dough for KE?


K-Edge is a CNC aluminum mount. Garmin is plastic. Other than that not much.


----------



## SkiNutIan (Sep 18, 2011)

Another K-Edge owner here. I have had mine before garmin offered an out front mount. If garmin offered one, maybe I would have purchased that instead. That being said, I really like the aluminum mount...it is bombproof and I have had it about a year and had zero issues with it. It comes on and off my bike about 3-4 times a week.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

9W9W said:


> What does the K-Edge do that the OEM does not? I'm not baiting - really - I'm just curious what the gripe with the OEM is. It could be esthetic or operational, both fine, but what is it that makes people spend the additional dough for KE?


In reality nothing. It just looks better. What components do you have on your bike? Do they do anything in particular that a lower range of parts wouldn't do? There really is no "gripe" w/ the OEM mount, lots of people just want something different. You really don't understand that?


----------



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

I got the SRAM QuickView mount — about USD16 when it was on sale some time ago.

Pretty sturdy, does the job, and a whole lot cheaper than the rest. The branding might bother some people, but I hardly look at it when riding.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> In reality nothing. It just looks better. What components do you have on your bike? Do they do anything in particular that a lower range of parts wouldn't do? There really is no "gripe" w/ the OEM mount, lots of people just want something different. You really don't understand that?


I do. I was (am) genuinely curious. I see a lot of people wait for deals on these units and then immediately splash out on a metal mount. I thought there was more to this. That's all.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

It's K-Edge or die..........................

Well maybe not. I have to k-edge on my 800 and love it. I have the full metal jacket one. I took dremel with a small bit to the sharp edges. I also put a touch of dry film teflon lube on there once in a while. 

No issues for me. I did however contact K-edge and inquire. They, unfortunately, spouted off some study they did about mounting and dismounting the garmin. Maybe in a test environment, the findings might be ok. However, with dirt, dust and people just being in a rush, I think their findings (bellow) are not realistic.

If these findings were real, they would not have redesigned the mounting area to the garmin.

Copied text from the test results they sent me.

*K-Edge GARMIN™Mount - Accelerated Life Test
Statement of Test:
Test was conducted on final version of K-Edge GARMIN™ Mount for the purpose of answering several questions about the life span of the mount interface and the GARMIN™ Edge® computer interface. A production mount was randomly selected out of the first production run and a new Garmin™ Edge® 500 unit.
*
*Observations*
*Visible deformations occurred during testing at points that were not predefined. Although these deformations were not monitored throughout testing it did not affect the overall function and performance of both the computer and mount.*
*Slight amounts of plastic residue are left behind on the K-Edge mount itself but did not significantly affect the results of the test.*


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

timeless said:


> K-Edge is a CNC aluminum mount. Garmin is plastic. Other than that not much.


 I thought that the K-Edge also allows the unit to sit lower (a little below the bars) this is helpful when changing a flat. 

Is this the case?


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

knezz said:


> I thought that the K-Edge also allows the unit to sit lower (a little below the bars) this is helpful when changing a flat.
> 
> Is this the case?


My garmin mount sits plenty flat and is not in the way when changing a flat.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Just curious, why not try the mount it came with and see how it works? I have my 510 on the stem with the rubber band mount. Doesn't move around or seem to have any problems there. I'm not looking at it when the road is rough, of course, but I haven't felt a need to buy another mount for it. Just my $.02.

Good luck!


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Not sure why, but Design Cycles Fliploc Garmin Mount gets no love in these discussions.

I have two. They work exceptionally well. The Garmin locks in solidly. Zero road shake. No chance of breaking the backside clips on the Garmin because the Fliploc is made of nylon. 12 grams.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

on my MTB i use the rubber band mount that came with the edge 200 on my road bike i have the garmin out front mount with my edge 810...both work fine and hold the unit securely. I have not noticed any real bounce or vibration issues with the garmin out front mount and being a newbie I was a bit concerned about a hard mount on the front if I went down.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

knezz said:


> I thought that the K-Edge also allows the unit to sit lower (a little below the bars) this is helpful when changing a flat.


Am I missing something? How would a GPS mount have any impact on changing a flat?


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

Sram mount. Cheap and just as good as the others!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

tystevens said:


> Just curious, why not try the mount it came with and see how it works? I have my 510 on the stem with the rubber band mount. Doesn't move around or seem to have any problems there. I'm not looking at it when the road is rough, of course, but I haven't felt a need to buy another mount for it. Just my $.02.
> 
> Good luck!


you drip sweat all over it right there climbing

For me, it was out of easy view so to speak. With Kedge, it's almost a periferal type look to get my HR or cadence.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

obed said:


> on my MTB i use the rubber band mount that came with the edge 200 on my road bike i have the garmin out front mount with my edge 810...both work fine and hold the unit securely. I have not noticed any real bounce or vibration issues with the garmin out front mount and being a newbie I was a bit concerned about a hard mount on the front if I went down.


for mtb, out front can be dangerous to your Garmin. it's way more exposed than a road bike mount with drop bars. 

Besides, going down in mtb is rather common. In road riding (not racing) going down is very unusual.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

crit_boy said:


> Am I missing something? How would a GPS mount have any impact on changing a flat?


most of us flip the bike to change a flat. There's usually no team car with a mech running up to give us a new wheel. You don't want to put your bike weight on the garmin mount.


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

K Edge. One full year this month. No problems whatsoever. I bought because I think it is really well designed, really well made and looks great. I run a Garmin Edge 500.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

knezz said:


> I thought that the K-Edge also allows the unit to sit lower (a little below the bars) this is helpful when changing a flat.
> 
> Is this the case?





chudak said:


> My garmin mount sits plenty flat and is not in the way when changing a flat.





ziscwg said:


> most of us flip the bike to change a flat. There's usually no team car with a mech running up to give us a new wheel. You don't want to put your bike weight on the garmin mount.


If you flip your bike upside down when you're changing a flat, _you're doing it wrong. _ There will be no argument about this...any pro mechanic caught putting a bike upside down to do anything other than read the serial # would be laughed out of the union.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I have 2 K Edge mounts - just picked up one for the bike on the trainer over Christmas because it wasn't as nice having it strapped to the stem as it was out front - much easier to view. There was a good deal on it on Amazon so I bought it. From a functionality standpoint I didn't think there would be any difference vs the other mounts however I wasn't sure about how far out front the other mounts put the Garmin, and I was sure about the K-Edge and like the adjustable length arm for it which the others don't have. Also, I like the finish on the K Edge better - it looks and feels like a precision piece and has a nice finish - The second unit will get moved to a rain bike I just picked up with has high gloss bars and the finish will match those well. Bottom line tie breakers for me on the 2nd purchase were finish, precision feel and adjustability, not functionality.


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

*Old version K-Edge vs new*

Anyone have thoughts on the old K-Edge vs the new? My understanding is that the new mount can't move back and forth. It also has a non-metal injected molded insert where the Garmin attaches.

If you had to do it all over again which one would you choose?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

ziscwg said:


> most of us flip the bike to change a flat. There's usually no team car with a mech running up to give us a new wheel. You don't want to put your bike weight on the garmin mount.


Speak for yourself.

Mount your Garmin however you want. They all work about the same.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I have a k-edge mount for a camera and a bar fly for my Garmin, and I have them mounted on 26.4 handlebars. This perspective is about how I mount them.

I use Fizik bar tape cut a bit wider than the mount and wrap it twice around the bars. This builds it up enough to use either mount, and works for both brands. 
But the aluminum k-edge is completely worry free while the bar fly wants to slip around. I have controlled the slippage by rubber cementing the mount to the bar tape wrap, it holds everything secure and rubs right off when disassembled.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> If you flip your bike upside down when you're changing a flat, _you're doing it wrong. _ There will be no argument about this...any pro mechanic caught putting a bike upside down to do anything other than read the serial # would be laughed out of the union.


I'm certainly no pro mech and I have to change my own flats on the side of the road. No one it usually there to hold the bike either. 

I can do it both ways, but I'm just faster with the bike upside down.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ziscwg said:


> I'm certainly no pro mech and I have to change my own flats on the side of the road. No one it usually there to hold the bike either.
> 
> I can do it both ways, but I'm just faster with the bike upside down.


Being a pro mechanic has nothing to do w/ it. Why would anyone have to hold your bike? Just lay it down on the side of the road. It is (believe me, I'm telling the truth) easier, faster, and cleaner to do it w/ the bike right side up. You also stand a much better chance of getting the wheel all the way in the dropouts w/ some weight on it. If it weren't an issue, and I hadn't seen it cause problems for years I wouldn't mention it. It's just the "right" way to do it.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

I am using the SRAM mount on my bikes. Cheaper and it is sturdy. No shaking or overt vibration.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> Being a pro mechanic has nothing to do w/ it. Why would anyone have to hold your bike? Just lay it down on the side of the road. It is (believe me, I'm telling the truth) easier, faster, and cleaner to do it w/ the bike right side up. You also stand a much better chance of getting the wheel all the way in the dropouts w/ some weight on it. If it weren't an issue, and I hadn't seen it cause problems for years I wouldn't mention it. It's just the "right" way to do it.


Well OK. I will just continue to do it "wrong". I strive to be "Fred" like anyway. With helmets, shoes, pedals, cassettes and RD all being mtb on my road rig, it just suits my weirdness.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

velodog said:


> But the aluminum k-edge is completely worry free while the bar fly wants to slip around. I have controlled the slippage by rubber cementing the mount to the bar tape wrap, it holds everything secure and rubs right off when disassembled.


Perhaps there are slight variations in the diameter of handlebars or the texture of the surface, but my barflies never 
slip around on three bikes. Lay on the allen wrench a bit more…..


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I caved and purchased a 510. I also picked up a GSC10 cadence on Amazon for $36. Settled on the Barfly 2.0 mount.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Special Eyes said:


> Perhaps there are slight variations in the diameter of handlebars or the texture of the surface, but my barflies never
> slip around on three bikes. Lay on the allen wrench a bit more…..


If you read the whole post you should have seen the bit about me using a 26.4 bar and building up the diameter with Fizik bar tape.

I have no doubt that the bar fly would be secure mounted directly to 31.8 diameter bars that it was designed for, aluminum or carbon. But seeing as the two wraps of bar tape has more give than a direct mount to the bars would have, and the bar fly doesn't have the bite that it would have on the solid surface of the bars, there is some movement.

The aluminum of the k-edge has the strength to compress the two wraps of bar tape and get a more solid purchase. No matter how much I lay on the wrench the plastic of the bar fly just doesn't have the gripping power that the aluminum of the k-edge has.

What it comes down to is the manufacturers don't think there are enough 26/26.4 diameter handlebars being used to warrant manufacturing mounts to be used with them.

Or I just haven't found them.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

9W9W said:


> Settled on the Barfly 2.0 mount.


One big vote here for the Barfly 2.0. I've used the SRAM and Garmin and IMO the new Barfly is defintely superior to any of the other plastic mounts out there. They really got it right this time and it's only $25 MSRP.

I haven't tried the K-edge FWIW.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Clipped_in said:


> One big vote here for the Barfly 2.0. I've used the SRAM and Garmin and IMO the new Barfly is defintely superior to any of the other plastic mounts out there. They really got it right this time and it's only $25 MSRP.


+1. The Barfly 2.0 is a great mount. Have the original on one bike and the 2.0 on another. The 2.0 has my 800 sitting in a better position relative to my handlebars but both of them are great.


----------



## clydeosaur (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm running the Garmin mount and it works perfectly. I have it mounted to a set of carbon bars as well. No shaking, the 800 mounts securely and is positioned very well for line of sight. No complaints whatsoever.


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

As for the K-Edge being metal does is cause any issues at all on fiber bars?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

knezz said:


> As for the K-Edge being metal does is cause any issues at all on fiber bars?


Does the metal clamp securing your brake levers cause issues with your carbon bars?


----------



## mtor (Mar 1, 2007)

knezz said:


> I chose the Garmin 800 over the 810 due to features over cost. My Garmin just arrived and is charging. It doesn't come with an out front mount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my garmin


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 17, 2004)

I started with the stock Garmin mount that came with my 500. Does it work? Sure, no doubt about it. My issue was not being able to read it and the real estate it was taking up on the bars. 

I ended up going with the K-Edge. For me, it puts it in a better visual location, meaning I don't have to look so far down to see it. The fact it comes in red to match my ride was a plus!

Lastly, it's the original all alu model and I've had no issues what so ever with wear on the Garmin from mounting and unmounting.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I have the K-edge, but when Jenson's had the barfly on sale for under $10 I bought 2. They work just as well as the K-edge.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

What about the Tillquist mount for something different. Thanks for Morten Tilllquist for the beautiful mount and to Carbon Lord for the tip.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

redondoaveb said:


> What about the Tillquist mount for something different. Thanks for Morten Tilllquist for the beautiful mount and to Carbon Lord for the tip.


I like the bars and the mount. Although, I have a Thomson X2 stem that I oddly like even though it's kind of odd looking.


----------



## bruce219 (Jan 24, 2014)

I have the sram mount on my mtb bike and the k-edge on the rd bike,sram is every bit as good as the k-edge for under half the price.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

The price for the Garmin mount is idiotic. Retail is $40 for a piece of plastic that should have been in the box.
I have a Bar fly because it was out before all the others. No shaking. I would look at SRAM or K-Edge but make sure you get the new K-Edge with plastic mount inside the aluminum arm to avoid damaging the already fragile farm lug mounts. My only complaint about SRAM is for some reason they decide to use a Torx screw instead of allen. Plus the white SRAM logo but I decided that doesn't really bother me even though I've never owned SRAM anything.


----------



## Outlaw714 (Dec 8, 2012)

+1 for the K-Edge. As stated above.


----------



## Chucky (Dec 17, 2013)

I have three K Edge mounts that I use with my Garmin 810 no issues; love them. Better reviews than Bar Fly if you look around.


----------



## joemastro (Nov 21, 2008)

I have the SRAM mount. Very solid.


----------



## S11loop (Dec 13, 2012)

I have the kedge, garmin, zipp TT and SRAM, sold the kedge after I gotta the other 3, the SRAM is my fav as it won't shred plastic, the lightest weight out of the 2, also has smooth aero looking lines that finish well just like any SRAM product. IMHO the kedge is the most overpriced and ugliest out of the lot.


----------



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

ziscwg said:


> Well OK. I will just continue to do it "wrong". I strive to be "Fred" like anyway. With helmets, shoes, pedals, cassettes and RD all being mtb on my road rig, it just suits my weirdness.


Out of interests sake - if you flip your bike to change a tyre/tire do you carry cloths to put under the seat & bars to stop them getting dirty or scratched?

I usually find a tree or railing or similar and hang the bike under the front of the saddle, keeps everything clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Coaster799 (Feb 4, 2014)

I bought the SRAM mount as well - but then had to buy a Garmin mount b/c I have a 910XT and Garmin extremely irritatingly have set the clips on the 910 mount 90 degrees out from the other computers. The garmin mount allows you the re-orient it for the 910, but the SRAM one doesn't. 

Long and the short of it, if you're only going to be using Edges, get the SRAM one, but if you have any inclination to use the 910, get the Garmin.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I have the old Barfly on one bike but on my newer bike wasn't sure what I was going to use for my Edge 510. I thought the price on the Garmin mount was silly but since I'm paranoid about breaking the lugs I am looking for a good price on the Garmin brand mount.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

darwinosx said:


> ...since I'm paranoid about breaking the lugs I am looking for a good price on the Garmin brand mount.


The Design Cycles Garmin Mount will not break the lugs, and it will hold the computer rock solid.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Never seen that one.


----------



## adams90210 (Aug 14, 2012)

Just purchased the SRAM mount and it's perfect. Got it new for $16.44 on Amazon. I see absolutely no difference between this and the more expensive ones. I use it with a Garmin 500.

Amazon.com: SRAM Road Computer Mount: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I just happened to see this post, and I just bought and installed the K-Edge yesterday. I bought a red one to go with my red Garmin Edge 500 and red Lizard Skin tape. Yes, it was more expensive, but it is aluminum, which is going to last me much longer in the Florida sun and heat than any plastic will. I bought the K-Edge out front mount because I sweat a lot when I pedal in the heat and humidity. My sweat would drip all over the Garmin and I'd be constantly wiping it away.


----------

